# Mental Breakdown Germany 2017



## Laura O (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

we would like to invite you to Mental Breakdown Germany 2017!

*Date*:
February 11th and 12th 2017

*Website*:
https://cubecomp.de/mbg17/en/

*Events and schedule*:

3BLD - 3 rounds
4BLD - 2 rounds
5BLD - 1 round
MultiBLD - 1 round
FMC - 2 rounds
Feet - 2 rounds
Unofficial events: Pyraminx FMC, FMC Head to head, TeamBLD

Each BigBLD and MultiBLD attempt is held in individual timeframes with relaxed time limits, so you have a lot of time to do your attempts and do not have to do one after another in a squeezed time frame. You can find the schedule with more details here.

*Travelling:*
Paderborn is quite in the centre of Germany and can be easily reached by train or car.
There is also a minor international airport (Paderborn-Lippstadt) with daily flights to Munich and other locations. Dortmund airport, which is mainly used by low-cost airlines like Ryanair and Wizz Air, is about an hour train-ride away.

We would be happy to have some international guests at this competition!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 2, 2016)

PYRAMINX FMC!! FMC HEAD TO HEAD!!! TEAMBLD?!?!!!!! THAT'D BE AWESOME


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 2, 2016)

This comp sounds perfect for me. I'd love to be an international guest but unfortunately the timing won't work for me .


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 2, 2016)

woah those unofficial events are lit


----------



## Cale S (Nov 2, 2016)

Does pyra FMC include tips?

I think insertions would be fun for that

edit: wait 2 rounds of 4BLD?


----------



## biscuit (Nov 2, 2016)

I think Cale's looking up flight prices...


----------



## Cale S (Nov 2, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I think Cale's looking up flight prices...



I had a school opportunity to go to Germany, but it was in the summer and I had to turn it down...


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 2, 2016)

Just another person appreciating how awesome this comp is. I'm 99% sure I won't be able to go.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Nov 2, 2016)

Jesus Christ I thought someone had a mental breakdown in a Germany comp
Unofficial events look awesome


----------



## Laura O (Nov 3, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Does pyra FMC include tips?



We will use official scrambles, so yes.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 3, 2016)

I've tried pyraminx FMC before. If I am given the optimal number of moves required, normally it doesn't take me that long to find an optimal solution. So I was wondering what if the aim of each attempt is to find and write down an optimal solution as quickly as possible?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 3, 2016)

o bby

Plane tickets from San Francisco aren't crazy expensive, but I think I'll wait until Worlds.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 3, 2016)

Lmao.. this comp name was approved but "ABC 201x" (August Bank Holiday) was declined as "inappropriate"


----------



## Torch (Nov 3, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> Lmao.. this comp name was approved but "ABC 201x" (August Bank Holiday) was declined as "inappropriate"


This isn't the first comp to use this name


----------



## Roman (Nov 3, 2016)

I'll be there

Edit: in case I will be still interested in cubing by that time


----------



## porkynator (Nov 3, 2016)

I am tempted to go, but it's in the middle of my exams and this semester is really tough. My plan for now is: study like crazy and do the most exams I can in January. If I do at least all but one I'll get last minute bus or something.


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 3, 2016)

awesome events. can't go but still nice to see!


----------



## Laura O (Nov 3, 2016)

Robert-Y said:


> I've tried pyraminx FMC before. If I am given the optimal number of moves required, normally it doesn't take me that long to find an optimal solution. So I was wondering what if the aim of each attempt is to find and write down an optimal solution as quickly as possible?



Making that a "first optimal solution wins"-contest sounds a bit boring and chaotic, especially when you do that at a competition with 20 people or more.
However, I haven't tried it seriously yet... I should start practicing.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Nov 3, 2016)

Laura O said:


> Making that a "first optimal solution wins"-contest sounds a bit boring and chaotic, especially when you do that at a competition with 20 people or more.
> However, I haven't tried it seriously yet... I should start practicing.


Making it timed and be a mean of 3 makes more sense


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 6, 2016)

where dat Kilominx?


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 6, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> where dat Kilominx?


in the trash


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 14, 2016)

Only German registrations so far...I have to say I would have expected more foreign FMC&BLD enthousiasts!


----------

